# Dear Newbies



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Before you post here and ask people to take their valuable time to assist you, please take a moment and go thru the following.

1. Use the search.

2. Do some homework. Don't just come in and ask blindly without having done some homework yourself. Tell us what your best guess is. Give us pictures (google earth, sat pictures, etc), with lines drawn around where and what places go where and anything special.

3. Use the search.

4. There are some excellent rules of thumbs already here. 1 truck can do approximately 1 acre per hour is a good one. there are others for salt, tractors pushboxes, etc If you aren't sure, see #1.

5. Use the search function.

6. I don't know what rates are in your area although I do know what rates are here. But I'm not going to tell you. If you don't know, you clearly havn't done your homework. It's not my place to tell you how to run your business, and if you aren't willing to put any effort into YOUR business, then I'm not willing to spend my time to tell you how long a place should take to plow.

7. I'm going to give you times, because only you can know what to charge for a given time. Don't expect a number, each place is local and your costs are different than anyone else's. But knowing how long a place takes should tell you if your number is correct.

8. Use the search.

9. The estimates will vary wildly, everyone's experience is different and their equipment is different. If your number is way off from what everyone is telling you, you might be the outlier, so don't get defensive about it.

10. You should probably take the lowest estimate to match with yours. Because somebody is going to estimate the property that low and underbid you.

Did I mention to use the search?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

agreed ,m and i think this thread needs to be reposted daily to stay at the top of the list.

If you are having more than 3 questions, or if your asking how do i ...... then clearly your more inexperianced with regaurds to the business yoru about to jump into... meaning you should reconsider and Subcontract and work for someone else

SEARCH - I promise you , i have only been posting stuff on this site for about a yr , and I have found jsut about every anwser to ever type of question , on an almost daily event

Im also no longer giving prices, to many compeditors, including your own) watch this site as well.

Best of Luck bidding 

Keep inmind if you provide specs, like a map, and MEASUREMENTS, i am more than happy to tell you if your in the right ball park, both in time, and dollars ... the dollars will be compaired to my own area, so i cant tell you yours.


----------



## americangypsy (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks, I'll use the search. Best of luck to all .............

---------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------
When the student is ready, the teacher will appear ....................


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

americangypsy;602719 said:


> Thanks, I'll use the search. Best of luck to all .............
> 
> ---------------------------------
> ---------------------------------------------------
> ...


the student just needs to ask the right questions, but only after, trying to figure it out yourself...then if you still need help, do some researce , and provide us with enough info so that we can help you


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Copy and paste the link to this thread to everyone who posts with under 50 post count or something. You got to love these people that come on here and their very first post is asking how to handle a 10 acre distribution center where 24 7 access is necessary, and every inch has to be hauled off site....


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

I know some questions can get quite redundant. However I feel that for the most part when a new member asks a question that may seem easy to answer, in a lot of cases I think it's a way for them to jump in and become involved in the site. A way of saying "hello, I'm new here". My bet is that most of these questions they already know the answer too, but just want to get a conversation going. 

Personally I don't have a problem with it, we have the choice of skipping or participating in threads as we see fit.

Buck


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I will always welcome a newbie. Introduce yourself and people will make ou feel welcome.
Read and read some more.....THEN ask questions. Pretty sure most have been asked and answered....more then once. But....WELCOME NEWBIES


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

newbies; ask questions, that's how you'll learn!!!! us pro's don't really have anything better to do but play on the computer and answer your ?'s....if we did have something better to do we wouldn't be on here waisting time!! after all, were pros and we know it all.......


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Jay brown;603810 said:


> newbies; ask questions, that's how you'll learn!!!! us pro's don't really have anything better to do but play on the computer and answer your ?'s....if we did have something better to do we wouldn't be on here waisting time!! after all, were pros and we know it all.......


Hey I just got a 97 s-10 with the big v-6 and the off road package and 31" tires, I was thinking a 8.2 boss v for it. I know it might be a little heavy on the front, but I was going to put about a 1000# of ballest in the back to take some of the weight off the front. This should work good no?


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

GICON,
"Copy and paste the link to this thread to everyone who posts with under 50 post count or something"

OK
although new to posting/replies here..(50 or so)but not to the industry. 
In general, I'm sure many posters are willing to share some valid insight and true experiences;I'm confident thats what the sites intentions were set-out to do.
I think mainly though; the inquiries by a selected few whether experienced or not, aren't asked correctly in form of a question because of their lack of true experience in business. JMO


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I did a search on how to do a search, but got nothing. Can someone help me?


----------



## mr.greenjeans89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Lone Cowboy,how do i use the search?


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I really hope you're kidding. 
In case you aren't
There are two search's
one is "search this forum", it's at the upper right

the other is "search" in the gray title bar that's across every page.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Up North;603543 said:


> I know some questions can get quite redundant. However I feel that for the most part when a new member asks a question that may seem easy to answer, in a lot of cases I think it's a way for them to jump in and become involved in the site. A way of saying "hello, I'm new here". My bet is that most of these questions they already know the answer too, but just want to get a conversation going.
> 
> Personally I don't have a problem with it, we have the choice of skipping or participating in threads as we see fit.
> 
> Buck


GREAT point Buck and I agree :salute:

the search feature is a nice tool, but as Buck just pointed out, the "newbies" may want to get a conversation going to "break the ice"  and feel more comfortable here at the site...everyone was a newbie once :waving:


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan;605918 said:


> GREAT point Buck and I agree :salute:
> 
> the search feature is a nice tool, but as Buck just pointed out, the "newbies" may want to get a conversation going to *"break the ice"*  and feel more comfortable here at the site...everyone was a newbie once :waving:


So why not have A thread dedicated to just that? make it a sticky!


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

elite1msmith;602741 said:


> the student just needs to ask the right questions, but only after, trying to figure it out yourself...then if you still need help, do some researce , and provide us with enough info so that we can help you


so true...


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

bump, because clearly it needs to be bumped and read again and again and again.


----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

LoneCowboy;708283 said:


> bump, because clearly it needs to be bumped and read again and again and again.


funny what kind of timing this bumps take.

maybe I go get my answers some where else.

just think if everybody just did a search, got their answer and moved on. No new posts. 
Would be more like a book then a forum.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

bump for this year.


----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

Great post! I would like to add that when using the search feature, some of these threads will be old. Sometimes when we reply to a thread that is lets say 1-2 years old, people whine ("this thread is over a year old...WTF?") about it. Don't worry about them. Reply. Sometimes there is a lot of info in these old threads that pertains directly to you and many others reading too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LoneCowboy;803353 said:


> bump for this year.


You're a little late on your bumping.


----------

